# aftermarket spark plugs



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

hey everyone i'm just curious what kind of spark plugs everyone is runnin and if you saw much of a change with them.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

BlueBomber said:


> hey everyone i'm just curious what kind of spark plugs everyone is runnin and if you saw much of a change with them.


NGK TR55s and MSD 10mm wires, swapped out at 50k miles.

Can't say I've noticed any difference....just a maintenance thang.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I was talking to a guy at a speed shop about this. He said do you think GM would spend the $10 a plug that it costs for iridium plugs if there wasn't a benefit over the $3 copper plugs. The extra cost to GM for those plugs for just the 2005 GTO is $672,000. For the C6 it is $2,128,000 for plugs for just the 2005 model year. He did add that if you radically changed the engine, heads, cam etc... there would probably be a better plug. If you use nitrous there definately is better plugs.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Groucho said:


> NGK TR55s and MSD 10mm wires, swapped out at 50k miles.
> 
> Can't say I've noticed any difference....just a maintenance thang.


I did notice a difference on the @ss dyno. quicker lift of front. better throttle response. I put the TR55's and Taylor 10mm's


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

westell said:


> I did notice a difference on the @ss dyno. quicker lift of front. better throttle response. I put the TR55's and Taylor 10mm's


You maybe right-- I haven't really noticed a big enough difference to say- _"Woah."_

And I don't want to know how one goes about calibrating a butt dyno, thenk yew veddy much. :lol:


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

so our goats have iridium plugs from the factory is that what your sayin ferg?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

BlueBomber said:


> so our goats have iridium plugs from the factory is that what your sayin ferg?


Yes they are iridium.


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

thanks for the input guys i put new long tube headers on yesterday and since it is a royal PIA to change the plugs after headers are installed i put some TR55's in. man i like the way she runs and sounds. time for a dyno.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Where can I get the TR55's?


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

ANY major auto parts store.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Are these the right ones??? Cause I only paid 20 bucks for em!


----------



## Michael.Narlock (Jan 5, 2009)

Ight someone please explain to me how to do a new post on here...


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

You just did it


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Michael.Narlock said:


> Ight someone please explain to me how to do a new post on here...


You meen thread? A post is what you just made here, a thread would be a whole new set of posts with a name (title) you sellect. Go to the forums section you want to post your new thread in, and then at the top of the page is a "New Topic" button, press that, make your post and name it, and start your new thread! :cheers


----------

